
SQLite Release 3.31.1 - nikbackm
https://www.sqlite.org/releaselog/3_31_1.html
======
bgrainger
The unnamed "popular and widely-deployed application" appears to be Firefox
and Thunderbird: [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=949644](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=949644)

There's more discussion here:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1607902](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1607902)

